# Sony: 3DS and PS Vita aren't competing



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2011)

GATCHAMAAAAAAAAAN!
Sony Computer Entertainment Japan boss Hiroshi Kawano has attempted to nip any 3DS/PS Vita comparisons in the bud by claiming that the two handheld gaming systems aren't competing. 

According to Kawano, the two products are simply too different to be compared, with their aesthetics and price points putting them in different leagues. He admitted that some consumers would own one or the other, but stated that new customers would not be lining them up side by side and trying to decide between them.[/p]




Source

Whatever you say Sony.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, they are _a lot_ different.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 18, 2011)

They are different, I never see them as competitors anyway.

Each have their own pros and cons.


----------



## prowler (Sep 18, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> Well, they are _a lot_ different.


Just like the PSP and DS but people didn't stop comparing.


----------



## bowser (Sep 18, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Sony Computer Entertainment Japan boss Hiroshi Kawano has attempted to nip any 3DS/PS Vita comparisons in the bud by claiming that the two handheld gaming systems aren't competing.
> 
> According to Kawano, the two products are simply too different to be compared, with their aesthetics and price points putting them in different leagues. He admitted that some consumers would own one or the other, but stated that *new customers would not be lining them up side by side* and trying to decide between them.[/p]
> 
> Whatever you say Sony.


Well these are going to be lined up side by side in stores anyway so I don't know what the hell he's talking about


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 18, 2011)

What he really meant was "The vita is so much better than the 3ds its not a competition."


----------



## nutella (Sep 18, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> They are different, I never see them as competitors anyway.
> 
> Each have their own pros and cons.


So does every single competing product on the planet.


----------



## kiel379 (Sep 18, 2011)

Stupid sony, their both new portable gaming systems of course their going to be compared, its like not comparing a iphone and a blackberry just coz ones touch screen and ones got a keyboard.


----------



## bowser (Sep 18, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> What he really meant was "The vita is so much better than the 3ds its not a competition."


I know what he meant lol I was just making a PJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, there's a lot of parents that are going to take their kids to the store and say "OK, one is $250 and the other is $170. Hmm...."
It doesn't take a genius to figure out which one they'll choose.


----------



## kiel379 (Sep 18, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True Dat


----------



## zygie (Sep 18, 2011)

In an ideal world, the only thing that should matter when "comparing" or deciding which to buy is level of interest in the game library.

Heck, it's why I got the DS first before my PSP.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Sep 18, 2011)

Hahahahahaha, _No._


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2011)

yeah and apple and android aren't competing
neither are honda and ford
or telstra and optus
in fact NO ONE is competing in the world!


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow Sony saying something that isn't trashing something else!
They could either of changed.
Or they are thinking up a diabolical scheme!


----------



## Kiaku (Sep 18, 2011)

It's just their hypothesis. We'll see what happens _first_ when they actually release the system.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kiaku said:
			
		

> It's just their hypothesis. We'll see what happens _first_ when they actually release the system.


Seeing that over 75+ systems at TGS wasn't enough, I'm sure they're full of confidence.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 18, 2011)

It's true, 3DS and PS vita have to join forces, they need to show that there is still space a for a dedicated handheld market.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 18, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> It's true, 3DS and PS vita have to join forces, they need to show that there is still space a for a dedicated handheld market.


Exactly.

Some online site (what was it... slashgear?) said that handhelds will be pwned flat by the iPhone 5.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 18, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardware wise they were a lot closer then this time around though, that is one thing you have to consider. Yes the PSP had better graphics, but not by a huge margin.

Either way, I am not too worried about direct competition since I will be owning both because I am a gamer first and a market analyst last. Why do I care about them competing if I have both devices?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 18, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, cause you know a 700 dollar phone with only a touch screen for input methods is going to compete against actual gaming systems that are considerably less. And for the price, I'd get a PS Vita with 3G and have enough money left over to buy another one for what the cost of a top end iPhone 5 is going to be, odds are even with an equivalent memory card for holding music and accessories, the PS Vita will still be loads cheaper then an iPhone 5.


----------



## prowler (Sep 18, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Yes the PSP had better graphics, but not by a huge margin.


_Totally_

*The 3rd Birthday (2010)*






*Gods Eater Burst (2010)*





*Golden Sun Dark Dawn (2010)*





*Kingdom Hearts re:coded (2010)*





I couldn't find decent DS screenshots :c


----------



## Ikki (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think it's really that much of a competition.
Most people who are getting one and not the other won't be picking one _over_ the other. They wouldn't have got the other one in the first place.

At least that's how I see it.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2011)

We all know Vita is much bigger then the 3DS so no comparison!
This is what Sony wants us too think.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 18, 2011)

They can say whatever they want, but any dissing from either side against the other is a clear sign that they are competitive in that market.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 18, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but Vita isn't aiming at kids here, but teenagers and people who have money.

People forget that the PSP outselled the DS for a while in the west (before the DS Lite revision). With a bigger price to booth.


----------



## Oveneise (Sep 18, 2011)

We'll let the market decide that...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 18, 2011)

I actually welcome this. Keep the competition to the major consoles, not the handhelds. 

You're never going to have a clear winner (sales aside). People just prefer the different aspects the two have.

Don't get me wrong, I would love to see flamewars and bashing and shit out of the handheld talk, that's why I like what he said, but you might be saying it, but the fans are what's the problem.

Prime example: I have a Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc. My friend owns an iPhone 4. Both have their different things going for them, but both essentially do the same exact thing. Though the arc beats out the iPhone in some hardware, the iPhone has the app store. Now my other friend has an iPhone 4. And he's what's wrong with the world today.

Him: "What kind of camera you got on that?"
Me: "8.1MP 720P camera"
Him: "My phone is better. What about the ghz?"
Me: "1, just like the iPhone 4"
Him: "Yeah but the iPhone 4 does it better. Screen is a lot better too"
Me: "K."
Him: "Battery and standby time is better too" (arc has 400hrs standby, iPhone has 300 fyi)
Me: "K."

It went like that for a loooong ass time. The sooner we get people like that away from gaming, the better.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 18, 2011)

I thought Nintendo's biggest competitor was Apple?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 18, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> I thought Nintendo's biggest competitor was Apple?



Why would they? Nintendo isn't the mobile business.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 18, 2011)

dont compare is a recommendation but the reason is just like saying "please dont do it... why? umm so and so but dont do it"

sony is being humble these days and another indication is here. they dont fear the competition as much as they fear losing their name and claiming they are better than the others.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 19, 2011)

As different as they are, I wouldn't say that they aren't competing, especially with the effect of iPhone/Android gaming on the market.

Both consoles are going after the hard earned money of gamers, many of whom will only be able to afford buying one, at least for a little while. To dismiss it seems kind of foolhardy, even if they are only boasting.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 19, 2011)

Of course they're competing. They're both handheld gaming consoles. Saying they aren't is just ridiculous when fact is success of one is directly proportional to success of the other, and if one sells extremely well it will take a lot of sales away from the other.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 19, 2011)

From all the hype, Vita takes the cake for now.

But when Vita comes out I'll probably getting a PS3.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

Well the Wii and PS3 are both very different, but they're still competing.


----------



## Midna (Sep 19, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Wow Sony saying something that isn't trashing something else!
> They could either of changed.
> Or they are thinking up a diabolical scheme!


Actually all I read from this was...

"Our system is so much better than theirs, they can't even be compared. We're in a different league."


----------



## DroRox (Sep 19, 2011)

They are _really_ different if you ask me.
Each has it's ups and it's downs.
However there will always be that slight competition, I mean the market would get nowhere without competition and this is apparent in the 3DS adding a slide-pad, if you ask me that seems like obvious competition since they released it after the Vita showing at E3. That's just my view.




			
				Midna said:
			
		

> "Our system is so much better than theirs, they can't even be compared. We're in a different league."


Yeah I kinda got that too. Seems dickish if you ask me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 19, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? You got that from reading it? Wow. You kno.. okay nevermind, not even going to start. Just... wow.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see what's so "...wow" about it, while I don't feel that way the implication is possible, and I can see how one would get that impression.

Though, as I said, that's not really what I got out of it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2011)

What I got from the article is that Sony is catering to a different audience than the 3DS. It was kinda the same deal with the PSP.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Sep 19, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's true and that's the one thing that nintendo has over sony in each generation: nintendo aims at kids, sony aims at casual/hardcore gamers.
there are more kids in the world than there are casual/hardcore gamers.

but we're comparing the systems themselves, and it's no question that the vita rocks the 3DS tenfold. the 3DS is just totally from the past. it's in no way within the same league as the vita. i don't like to bring price into the equation because the 3DS was once $250 as well, nintendo only lowered the price to sway us away from the vita and closer to their shitty failure of a system.
you're going to get what you pay for regardless, so the specific price you pay isn't relative. you're either going to pay for the better system, or pay less for the worse system.

like i said, it's true that parents will be getting their children 3DS because they don't need the $70 more high-tech flashy vita, which obviously isn't aimed at children anyway.
this is the same case as last generation. there are more wanty little kids who just want to play some generic mario title or some lego game on the 3DS than there are real gamers like us who want the vita. the 3DS will outsell the vita because of this, despite how much better the vita is.
the DS outsold the PSP for this same exact reason, and look at each system without bringing sales into the equation.

they are both directed at different markets, and i think they'll both do great within their respective markets.
and for that reason, i think it's reasonable to say that they are not competing - with a certain level of understanding, of course.


Spoiler



*waits for people to get mad about my calling the 3DS a failure.
*looks at $70 price cut.
*looks at 2nd slider pad+L2/R2 failure addon.
*looks at the "rumor" that nintendo will revamp the 3DS next year and re-release it with said buttons/slider built in (which is obviously going to happen)
just bein real, yo.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> What I got from the article is that Sony is catering to a different audience than the 3DS. It was kinda the same deal with the PSP.



But you can't ignore their similarities. That's like saying the N64 and the PS1 never competed. That they were just "catering to different audiences.".

EDIT: Yea the 3DS failed hard with this one, but the Vita has equally as bad qualities at a higher price point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No I don't give a shit about graphics, so don't come at me with "WELL HURR THEY LOOK BETTER ON VITA" graphic whores.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 19, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just no.

Anyway, I see as Nintendo is going for everyone and Sony is just going for a small section. The "hardcore". That word for gaming is so stupid.


----------



## DxEggman (Sep 19, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> They could either of changed.


They could either *have* changed.
Lately seeing people type should/could _of_ instead of should/could _have_ is getting annoying. Wish I knew why


----------



## Midna (Sep 19, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Tell me Sony is respectful and unbiased in their press releases concerning Nintendo. Look me in the eye and say it.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> What I got from the article is that Sony is catering to a different audience than the 3DS. It was kinda the same deal with the PSP.


That's pretty much what I got out of it.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Sep 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


list these bad qualities please.
graphics aren't the only thing the vita has over the 3DS. it pretty much has everything over it.


----------



## Midna (Sep 19, 2011)

>nintendo is aimed primarily at children

Yup I stopped reading there.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2011)

s0 [email protected] counsel wurz guise.. no ned two fit.

But, seriously
The thing is they are both good portables.
Each has it's own kind of "gimmicks" and it just really depends on what kind of gamer you are.
If your one of those people who are all like "omgz teh nuu Carr if dooty iz teh best gam of da yer" or only play jrpgs, then chances are you won't like the 3ds and the vita will probably suit you better.
Nintendo wants to appeal to all gamers. While sony on the other hand is more focused on what the system is capable of doing. Nintendo releasing bad ports of games that are on the bigger consoles is a bad idea. For instance call of duty black ops on the ds...WTF was that? And Sony focuses on graphics which isn't a bad thing, but if that means making gameplay more dumbed Down then I don't care if I'm playing a game with sticks for graphics, ad long as it's fun. Plus I dislike how they advertise how the ps3 only does everything. Because it doesn't lol.

Now I have a 3ds. It's fun. I've clocked over 60+ hours on it and I'm a pretty hardcore gamer.
As for the vita I don't know if I'll be getting it. I'm exited for the persona 4 remake. But I dont know if that's a system seller for me. The launch titles for both systems weren't that great in my eyes. I was greatly disappointed in the psp. Since developers hardly ever made games for the thing because of piracy..
Oh well that's my two cents of the situation lol


----------



## Shabutie78 (Sep 19, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> >nintendo is aimed primarily at children
> 
> Yup I stopped reading there.


awe man, i had a lot of respect for you.
you're going to tell me that with all this shovelware, generic mario/first party (milking) titles, and the whole "dual screen" concept that they're not aiming at children?
what do you think a 9 year old is more likely to have; a DS or a PSP?


----------



## jan777 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/t237592-why-i-m-not-going-to-get-the-3ds? If you had been here in this thread, you would know. 
Unfortunate that the videos were removed because you'd probably be friends with uploader.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Sep 19, 2011)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha no way. i don't support idiotic criticism like that whether i like the system they're defending or not.
anyone who thinks that nintendo's DS isn't aimed primarily at children is in complete denial, or they misunderstand what i'm trying to say.
look at all of the first-party peripherals for the DS: styli with video game characters on them? DS nintendo character skins? goofy looking travel cases? (please correct me if any of these are strictly third-party only)
i'm not trying to say that adults and hardcore gamers have no reason to get the DS. i have one, and i love it.
but i'm not going to blindly say that the DS was aimed at the same audience the PSP was. that's just ignint.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 19, 2011)

The DS was aimed at everyone. It was the same strategy as Wii, they were creating a new market.

The 3DS uses the same strategy PSP used, aiming at core gamers.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 19, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> The DS was aimed at everyone. It was the same strategy as Wii, they were creating a new market.
> 
> The 3DS uses the same strategy PSP used, aiming at core gamers.


I would say aimed at everyone still but gives more emphasis to core gamers. Controls are better (to DS) and more third party software, while keeping the looks of the DS.

This is my opinion though.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 19, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is: the audience from the DS (at least most of them), who bought the DS for Brain Age and such type of games is now on the smartphones. So it's a good idea focusing on core gamers now, as casual market is flooded of options.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 19, 2011)

There is no doubt that the PS Vita and the 3DS are competing (when both are out of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but then again, it may not even be competition. The Vita far outweighs the 3DS in potential. Keep in mind this is something I'd never say if Nintendo got it's act together. The Nintendo first party titles, customer support and Sony's shoddy customer treatment are the only reasons I haven't totally moved onto Microsoft, or Sony systems.

Let's face it. The Vita is going to take off with the gamers who like playing and continue to do so. The 3DS is going to take off in a different market. Not because that's what they aim for, but because that's what they have aimed for. I think that Nintendo have royally screwed up so far. Hopefully they get their act together and make Sony eat their words that the two aren't competing.


----------



## Wintrale (Sep 19, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> I think that Nintendo have royally screwed up so far. Hopefully they get their act together and make Sony eat their words that the two aren't competing.



Sony is the one really screwing up. They believe their own marketing ploys so much they're willing to release the Vita a week after Monster Hunter 3G comes out on the 3DS in Japan. They're not only releasing the Vita a week before Christmas, but _after_ Nintendo releases all their huge games that everyone will be picking up for Christmas. I really don't think the Vita is going to do very well at the Japanese launch, especially when it's going up against Monster Hunter and doesn't really have any system sellers at launch either (similar to how the 3DS was lacking at launch, too).


----------



## Sterling (Sep 19, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may have something there. I guess I'll be watching this.


----------



## iggloovortex (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree that they arent competing, as its reached the point now where i still want a 3ds over vita, but thats partially because the vita when it comes out is still going to do the same bullshit that every other system does when it first comes out and have games and software that runs stupid on it.

For example, Uncharted: Golden Abyss. The game LOOKS great and plays fine, but when it comes to doing certain actions and melee, you have to tap the screen. and you know that isnt really a problem, save for the fact that you actually HAVE to tap the screen. and those kind of things that slow down gameplay are what kill a system. 

I expect the first batch of vita games are going to be as bad with touching as the wii games were with waggling. EVERY DAMN wii game was waggle this and waggle that


----------



## Shabutie78 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Sony is the one really screwing up. They believe their own marketing ploys so much they're willing to release the Vita a week after Monster Hunter 3G comes out on the 3DS in Japan. They're not only releasing the Vita a week before Christmas, but _after_ Nintendo releases all their huge games that everyone will be picking up for Christmas. I really don't think the Vita is going to do very well at the Japanese launch, especially when it's going up against Monster Hunter and doesn't really have any system sellers at launch either (similar to how the 3DS was lacking at launch, too).


*doesn't live in japan*
*disregards results of sales in a country i don't live in*
*waits to see how sales go in my own country*


----------



## T.Kuranari (Sep 19, 2011)

The 3DS and PS Vita are certainly competing. It's not so uncommon that companies say their products haven't competiton. They say it because they want to make the average consumer believe that their products are one of the kind and therefore a must-buy. One of the most common "catchphrases" of companies is "you can't get that anywhere else". While this might be true on certain aspects, the truth is there will always be similar products. It's all a matter of time.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shu Yoshida said himself that 'competition is healthy'.


----------



## prowler (Sep 19, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny that you're comparing hardware sales to software sales, anyway...

Sony has always said that the Vita will be released in at least one region before 2012 and wasn't Monster Hunter 3DS release date just announced?

It takes planning and a little bit more to come up with a release date, they didn't suddenly one day say "we're releasing it on that date", they have to take into account if they can get the Vitas in store by then and everything else e.g PSN.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 19, 2011)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> For example, Uncharted: Golden Abyss. The game LOOKS great and plays fine, but when it comes to doing certain actions and melee, you have to tap the screen. and you know that isnt really a problem, save for the fact that you actually HAVE to tap the screen. and those kind of things that slow down gameplay are what kill a system.


Optional. You can use the analog to do the same things. Like, you know... Uncharted.


----------



## kevan (Sep 19, 2011)

What I don't get is if they're not competing.
It means that the Vita/3DS either have no
competition or they're competing with
smartphones.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 19, 2011)

Saying the two things aren't gonna compete with each other is what a pathetic loser would say.


----------



## kevan (Sep 19, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Saying the two things aren't gonna compete with each other is what a pathetic loser would say.


Saying something that a pathetic loser would say is what a pathetic loser would say *mindfuck*


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 19, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no mindfuck there. You just not only said something that made no sense to look interesting, but in the end, you also makde yourself look dumber.


----------



## kevan (Sep 19, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calm down just joking


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinnymac (Sep 19, 2011)

Seeing as we have always had to pick between consoles, especially the poorer people, I think this is very false. I play my 3DS but I have also considered a PSVita. They are gaming devices. It isn't like the difference between a tablet PC and a laptop PC. Tablets can offer a lot of the capability that a laptop can, but has a lot more portability than most. However a laptop offers full capability of a PC and has less portability. This type of comparison isn't what is being done with the PSVita and 3DS. They are competing. Just as much as Phones have now entered the gaming market. PSVita and 3DS will be competing whether they like it or not. It isn't a matter of what they wish was the case. It is a matter of what has already occured. And as we have seen the smart phone business is booming. The PSP was nearly dead, and the DS was doing fine. Now it seems things are very jumbled. The quality of games has been shot, especially in the smart phone market. All I hope is that the 3DS and PSVita offer good quality games. But as things have been going they might realize simpler games, on cheaper devices is the way to go. I really hope handheld gaming isn't killed by the smart phone era. I truly hope that Sony doesn't pull any of this stuff.

Another topic is the fact that they say Japan can't make a next gen title. For some this is very true. But when I look at Square Enix I have to say they haven't made very good games :/. After 13 everything went downhill, and the only reason they have good games coming out is because they purchased Eidos. Blue Dragon and Lost Odyssey were good, but thats because the heart and soul of Square made em. Anybody hear that Square Enix is becoming "Square" that is cool, but I think they are losing their image completely now. Nintendo isn't bad at Next-gen titles, but they aren't quite there yet either.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but Pokemon is aimed at kids/preadolescents. No way in hell I'll accept anyone who says otherwise. It gained appeal with everyone for the simplicity of the formula, but if the marketing is aimed at kids (better, the parents of these kids), that's who they want to buy the games mainly.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The merchandising is based off of the show almost completely, which in turn is targeted for kids.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 19, 2011)

One adds for the other. The games are part of the Pokémon franchise.
The core fanbase is composed of kids/preadolescents from 8 to 15.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> One adds for the other. The games are part of the Pokémon franchise.
> The core fanbase is composed of kids/preadolescents from 8 to 15.


Well that is true, but that's not the target/intended audience.  Plus I'd say the core audience is lower, maybe around 4 years of age beginning.

Also, you can really think of the anime as a completely separate entity as the games, just apart of the same franchise.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It definitely is the target audience, but people buy it regardless of age. Gears of War is aimed at the 17+ crowd (it's rated M, after all) but I'm sure there are tons of kids who are well under that age and buy Gears of War.

Pokemon is still hugely marketed at kids. The games started the show, which lead to a lot of merchandise and the games starting to become essentially merchandise as well.


----------



## smellyunicorn (Sep 19, 2011)

They have never been in direct competition, same with Wii and PS3/Xbox 360; less than 1/3 of games released on Wii are never released on the other two consoles.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yes, the games did start the show, but similar to Digimon, the show was used to attract a crowd, and what better way to make your game popular than targeting your marketing device at kids.  Also:


Spoiler



tSHOg8PMZ5E


Don't know why I posted that, but as a kid I always thought it to be so cruel.
But I do agree, it is largely marketed at kids.

...Not that any of this matters, I mean, this isn't going to end, not on a good note at least.  It seems like "back and forth" crap that won't get us anywhere and will just end up derailing the thread.  I'm done with that discussion here, though I would gladly continue elsewhere (not that I really feel like it, but if you guys want, by all means).  That or we get some fact up in this joint, I really don't feel like researching, so it won't be coming from me.


----------



## iggloovortex (Sep 20, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the extended gameplay video i saw was that and i understand that fact, however the tedious sections of lifting things and cutting with the machete seem to require the touch screen, as he didnt say you could do it another way


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 20, 2011)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the creators specially said they wanted to keep the original uncharted controls in however they wanted too use features of the vita to create a more in depth experience but keep it optional


----------



## Gahars (Sep 20, 2011)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we watched the same video, or it could have been a feature/interview later, but yeah, they said afterwards that the touchscreen controls are optional. They probably didn't stress that during the gameplay demonstration because... well, when you are trying to advertise the features of your new console, telling your audience that they are potentially superfluous isn't a wise idea.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 20, 2011)

well  the 3ds can't really  compete with the psp vita,  i mean the specs are way better than the 3ds and  if what sony tells  is true that the  vita  is just as powerful as the  ps3  , then  3ds has no chance.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 20, 2011)

sony's already looking for an excuse if the psp vita loses against the 3ds.  it may be much more powerful, but so was the ps3 when compared with the wii.  if the past is any indication, the weakest system will win again.


----------



## Haloman800 (Sep 20, 2011)

"they're a lot different". LOL.

That's like saying an iPhone and a typical Android phone aren't competing with each other because they're "a lot different"


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> well  the 3ds can't really  compete with the psp vita,  i mean the specs are way better than the 3ds and  if what sony tells  is true that the  vita  is just as powerful as the  ps3  , then  3ds has no chance.


*Looks at the DS' sales*
Yup, the 3DS has no chance.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> sony's already looking for an excuse if the psp vita loses against the 3ds.  it may be much more powerful, but so was the ps3 when compared with the wii.  if the past is any indication, the weakest system will win again.



The PS3 was almost more than twice the Wii. The Vita is just like $70 more, and was same priced when it was announced.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 20, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> sony's already looking for an excuse if the psp vita loses against the 3ds.  it may be much more powerful, but so was the ps3 when compared with the wii.  if the past is any indication, the weakest system will win again.



lolwut

The Wii was just the more appealing system this generation. Remember the two generations before it? The PS2 and PSX were the kings of their respective generations, and they certainly weren't the weakest systems. The DS beat the PSP, as the PSP lost a lot of appeal when so many developers jumped ship (including Sony for awhile) so early on. It left the PSP really struggling in the western world where game developers aren't as plentiful or willing. Systems don't sell for their power except to people that apparently don't care about the games that they play.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't say it like that. He's talking about the hardware. The 3DS doesn't stand a chance at all, in hardware and features.

And you don't need to bring DS sales to here. Two COMPLETELY different situations. 3DS has another philosophy, another market to target.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is exactly what i'm talking about. kids these days look at how many sales a system has made instead of the system itself to make a comparison.
obviously the vita blows the 3DS out of the water. and aside from how much better the vita is than the 3DS, they're both targeted at different audiences.
if sony says the vita isn't competing with the 3DS then the vita isn't competing with the 3DS.
now, whether or not you *compare* the two is a different matter.

i don't buy a system based on how many sales it has made so far. i'm not those other people, am i? so why should i care about how many people who aren't me have bought the system?
i buy a system based on the games it has, and how generally appealing it is.
basically what i'm saying is when you compare two systems, if you really want to compare them then leave sales out. otherwise you just end up blind and biased.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 20, 2011)

Of course the PSVita isn't competing with the 3DS. It isn't even out yet. DUH!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But in all seriousness, even if they say it isn't competing when it gets released doesn't mean it will stay that way throughout its entire lifespan. Among actual handheld gaming devices, only Nintendo and Sony are the major players. There isn't going to be a "you go your way and I'll go mine" as if they're gonna cooperate with each other and stay away from the other's route. If there had been some actual cooperation, then the whole situation back in the 90s wouldn't have ended the way it did.


----------



## kevan (Sep 20, 2011)

Overall the PS Vita shapes up better I reckon.

PS Vita
- OLED Display
- Dual *Analog* Sticks
- Rear touch pad and Touch screen
- My style of games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3DS
- Fun games (not as in depth most of the time)
- 3D

As you can see it stops there for me for the 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But what really matters in the end is quality of games.

To me both will have good games so I'm getting both (hopefully).


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 20, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Overall the PS Vita shapes up better I reckon.
> 
> PS Vita
> - OLED Display
> ...


There are compliments over the Vita's motion sensors. Many claim that it's very good and responsive.

One thing I like about the 3DS (or even the DS) more is that your items/maps are normally at the lower screen, giving your upper/main screen undisturbed gameplay.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 20, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great advantage at all, but I would prefer if the screen size and resolution was better (at least on the upper screen).


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 20, 2011)

They're not competing?

They're on the market at the same time.. They're competing, even if not directly.


----------



## Arithmatics (Sep 20, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Overall the PS Vita shapes up better I reckon.
> 
> PS Vita
> - OLED Display
> ...



Fanboy.

Its like the saying no-ones heard (and I'm coining it) 

Nintendo pioneers it, Sony modifies it and calls it something else, and Microsoft takes it to a whole new level.

For example with features
wii>psmotion>kinect.

Or consoles
ninty 64>playstation 1>first xbox.


----------



## prowler (Sep 20, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> Or consoles
> ninty 64>playstation 1>first xbox.


How did the Playstation copy the Nintendo 64?

Or are you just being as ignorant as Nintendo fanboys get?

I pretty much lol'd when you said Nintendo comes up with the ideas and everyone copies it.


----------



## zanfire (Sep 20, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or just bad with facts like you

N64 released in june 1996 when the ps3 came out in DEC 1994....so besides the motion gaming thing...what else?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_(console)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_64

^ just in case you needed proof.

also sony was first to get the dual analog control out, which was shown in 96....which nintendo is having a rough time catching up to.

as for handhelds his points are valid, Sony has the superior hardware, dual analog, HD handheld, rear touch, multi touch, cross game chat, trophy system..ect All done by sony on the handheld market.

of course the games are of opinion, but the only real big thing nintendo introduced was 3D...which is great, but its not enough for most people...and lots of people just cant handle it for many reasons (eye strain, sickness..ect)

and yes i own a 3ds...and il own a vita....i own just about every system because im a real gamer who wont let fanboi-ism stop me from playing EVERY great experience out there, no matter what system.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 20, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Arithmatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget when he said Microsoft takes it to a whole new level....lol.



If the two was competing i would say that the PSV is winning.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2011)

zanfire said:
			
		

> N64 released in june 1996 when the *ps3 came out in DEC 1994*....so besides the motion gaming thing...what else?
> 
> Sony was really ahead of the whole HD curve.
> 
> ...



In their defense, Microsoft did really push online gaming on consoles. Xbox Live was pretty nifty.

Also, Microsoft did make Windows. That's gotta count for something.


----------



## Arithmatics (Sep 20, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Arithmatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo got a start in the market, sony wanted in? 

Well from a logical viewpoint I lol'd myself when I failed to press the preview button before posting the reply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though yeah I might sound like a die hard nintendo fanboy right now because of KH 3D and etc relating to that but I'm talking about when its based on the idea. Sure you can say that its only a matter of time for another company to create something similar due to lack of originality or a concept that didn't stick but it seems as of this age that the ideas that finally worked seemingly get redone in the same year +-.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> Nintendo got a start in the market, sony wanted in?
> 
> Well from a logical viewpoint I lol'd myself when I failed to press the preview button before posting the reply.
> 
> ...



By that reasoning then I guess like Pong is the route of everything... or something like that.

Also, Kingdom Hearts is a Square Enix series that started on the PS2. I find it ironic people would say they're kinda like "Nintendo fanboys" when they're going ga-ga over a spinoff from a PS2 game.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually if you looked at the specs you'd be wrong.  When someone says one console beat another they're talking sales-wise, specs have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Arithmatics (Sep 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Kingdom Hearts is a Square Enix series that started on the PS2. I find it ironic people would say they're kinda like "Nintendo fanboys" when they're going ga-ga over a spinoff from a PS2 game.



This. But seriously though its a really nice game. When I bought KH1 I was like. Lolwut? A key as a weapon?


----------

